# Rotation feeders!



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Just curious...what foods are in your rotation and how often do you rotate?

I have 4 foods in the rotation right now(Fromm S & T, TOTW Pacific Stream & TOTW Sierra Mountain & nature's Variety Instinct Duck & Turkey Meal), it will be 3 soon(dropping the TOTW Sierra Mountain when this bag is done)...and I rotate on a daily basis.


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

I don't have a set rotation as far as brands go, but I rotate on every bag (pretty much 4-6 weeks). last few bags have been Fromm Salmon a la veg, Wellness small breed, Merrick Before grain and holistic Select Small Breed.

I also use cans with the kibble, Weruva and I will rotate that every 2 or 3 cans (one can lasts me 2 days). They have 3/4 varieties that I switch between.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Dry food is mostly Orijen and Evo, with the occasional TOTW Wetlands tossed in because he just loves it so much. I rotate after each 30 lb bag (about 40 days). I want to try Back to Basics Pork soon. 

As for canned food, I feed various 95% meat cans from Evo, Nature's Variety Instinct, Merrick Before Grain, and Weruva.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I rotate with Orijen and wellness core and Natures Instinct, I have done Merricks Before Grain, EVO before it was in the P&G buyout ` and yep I know its still ok, but I stick away from it, Fromm I have done, lately its been though only Orijen and wellness core dont know why!
Canned gosh i just bought 12 evangers and heard bad things on here about them so now have to rethink what to get~ but my dogs did fine on them . I also have wellness canned and not anything else right now. Have to get to the store! I pretty much go to the mom and pop places and talk a bit find out whats the latest rage in the canned foods and pretty much go with it. But as for rotation i do alot and it is ver good for the dogs! Variety the spice of life! I really cant think of all that I have done, but alot!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Chelsy gets some all meat canned food and we rotate as many different kinds of protein as we can find. I try to get venison, beef, turkey, chicken, liver, pork, and when I can find a sale I'll add in duck, rabbit, and whatever else I can find. I'm more concerned with changing up the protein source then the brand, although I tend to buy Evo, By Nature, Evangers, Back to Basics, etc. always 95% or 100% meat varieties.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Orijen and TOTW. Although I noticed the boys don't do overly well on TOTW compared to Orijen... their coats get greasy and gross looking. I might cut it out. I'm thinking of trying Wellness Core, Acana and Go! Plus I add in Wellness 95% and Nature's Variety Instinct/Homestyle Pork cans


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I might try a bag of Orijen at some point..it's just so expensive here.
I use either EVO 95% Beef, Venison or Duck or Wellness 95% Beef, Lamb, Salmon or Turkey for canned food. The girls get a little bit mixed in with their meals...2 cans of food last the whole week. 
Just a thought, if you buy canned food by the case at Agway they give you a 10% discount!!


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Little Brown Jug said:


> Orijen and TOTW. Although I noticed the boys don't do overly well on TOTW compared to Orijen... their coats get greasy and gross looking. I might cut it out. I'm thinking of trying Wellness Core, Acana and Go! Plus I add in Wellness 95% and Nature's Variety Instinct/Homestyle Pork cans


My girls do awesome on TOTW-High Prairie and Pacific Stream.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i switch kibble sometimes bag to bag. sometimes it's the same
brand for a few months. i keep a variety of can food on hand.
i mix the can food with the kibble. i also feed my dog fresh fish, 
canned fish (in spring water/water, no salt added), raw ground beef
(4 oz pattie mixed with his kibble), cooked boneless & skinless chicken
breast, raw chicken backs, rice, quinoa, millet, organic cold pressed
salmon oil, flax seed oil, coconut oil (fresh), apples, Asian pears,
organic yogurt, table scraps (depending). that's all i can think of at the
moment. sometimes he has kibble with warm water, none of the above added.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

When Mol was on kibble, she would have a different protein every meal. Mainly Orijen Fish, Orijen Chicken, Evo Red Beef and all varieties of 95% meat canned food and Evangers canned food and some cooked and raw thrown in at times. I've since learnt though that she must have a iron hard stomach, or whatever it is you say.
My figuration was that if some vital vitamin or mineral was missing from one of the foods, she'd make up for it with the others. Half baked I know, but I think it worked for us.
The cat eats Orijen chicken and Fromm chicken, I can't get her to eat any other protein at all. Got a full bag of expensive Orijen 6 Fish sitting here with 3 pieces of kibble missing, but she is going to eat the whole bag if it kills me.


----------



## Riddick's (May 8, 2011)

We rotate Riddick's food about every 6-8 weeks roughly with 15 lb bags of Acana and Orijen. I like to rotate Acana because he does his very best on these products. He was just on Pacifica and we decided to give him the new Ranchlands flavor. This is the only one as of yet that he really didn't take to well regarding taste. It also seemed to give him a bit of loose stool at first but he is doing well on it now. 

We supplement with actual meat as well such as lamb, beef and bison. He loves his liver jerky treats in which he gets venison, beef and bison. 

The weird thing to me is that he really enjoys fish based kibble and seems to prefer it, especially Pacifica. We attempt to stay away from chicken products as he has an obvious chicken allergy and did not do well on Wellness Small Breed. Duck seems to be fine though.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I have been rotating THK's Embark, Thrive, and Force along with a variety of meats (beef, pork, turkey, chicken) added. 
I am going to try Acana Pacifica again, but Echo, my PWD gets loose stool with the recommended amount of food on the bag. I guess I will have to watch her weight and go from there. We were at PetCo the other day and she tried to break into a bag of wellness core, so I might give that a try as well.
My bichons do well on most foods, no matter what I've tried.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

Starting last year some time (when I found this forum), we've done a 30 lb bag of Acana Prairie, 3 6lb bags of Evo chicken and turkey, 1 6lb bag of Evo fish, in the middle of our 2nd 6lb bag of Evo red meat with 1 to go. Have a 30lb bag of TOTW Wetlands on deck. Also add canned, canned fish, egg, and cooked meat and rotate every few days or so. I'll let you guys guess on why I have all those Evo 6lb bags . After the TOTW we'll be getting some Orijen.


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

I like to rotate between Nature's Variety products, Acana/Orijen, Go/Now, and Holistic Blend. I get them other foods here and there, but those seem to be the tried and true brands. Right now Phineas is eating NV Instinct Chicken. 

Canned food is always rotated, usually every can, which lasts about 3 days or so. I got a bunch of NV Instinct Venison cans for free so that is what they're getting for now. I think I have some Natural Balance cans up there as well. I really wish I could find Weruva here, that is probably my favourite canned dog food.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I rotate between Earthborn's Primitive Natural, Pelican Bay, and Natural Balance Bison and Sweet Potato. Ehh I rotate every 3-4 bags (so every 3-4 months give or take).


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I rotate every bag which lasts 4-6 weeks depending on the food.

TOTW (wetlands and praire)
ACANA (all formulas)
ORIJEN (all formulas)
NUTRISCA (all formulas)

I think I'm going to only feed Acana and Orijen after I finish the bags in stock. I'm beginning to realize you get what you pay for. In the end it doesn't cost much more or maybe the same.


----------

